# dont need a license to hunt yotes in MN



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

hunting tourament for coyotes in downer mn on jan. 30th mainline bar and grill fri.will be a free chili feed and info for the tourn.on sat.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What are the rules for the tournament? Number of team members? Entry Fee? Are they blocking and temping?


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Dakotakid.. just want to confirm that a ND resident does not need any type of MN NON-resident lic to hunt coyotes in the state of MN ? can not hunt this year getting over rotator cuff surgery, but maybe next year if i dont need a lic ? marty


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No NR license is required for coyotes. Fox yes, but not coyotes.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the info. i always wanted to coyote hunt on the otherside of red river but did not want to pay big money for a lic. marty


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

read page 38 of the small game hunting guide. it talks about not needing a furbearer license, but needing a small game license to hunt fox and other small game. i would make some phone calls to be sure. it leaves a little open to interpetation. you might be ok as they say a coyote is unprotected game. good luck hunting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think I would definitely look into that law. You'd hate to get caught and suffer the consequences if you do actually need a license.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

i made the phone calls and you do NOT need a license to hunt coyotes!


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

IS ANYBODY GOING TO THE DERBY IN DOWNER MN---NEAR FARGO


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Short notice but does anyone want to hunt the Downer Hunt ? Im going to check it out tonight.

Call my cell 701-830-9930

Over 30 yrs in calling so I do know what to do.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

1lessdog said:


> Over 30 yrs in calling so I do know what to do.


 your gonna need it if you think your going to call coyotes in around there. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: good luck
:lol: :lol: :rollin: eace:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

DAKOTAKID said:


> IS ANYBODY GOING TO THE DERBY IN DOWNER MN---NEAR FARGO


 nope, i know to many people from the area oke:


----------

